
Google Cloud Platform expands to Australia with new Sydney region - mikecb
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/06/Google-Cloud-Region-in-Sydney.html
======
nealmueller
More detail on the region:
[https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/sydney](https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/sydney)

------
nodesocket
Awesome. Any GCP folks here have an ETA on the new California region? Can't
wait until we can provision clusters across two regions (California <=>
Oregon) while keeping the speed of light latency low.

~~~
jpatokal
The ETA for all of California (United States), Frankfurt (Germany), Hamina
(Finland), Montreal (Canada), Mumbai (India), Netherlands and Sao Paulo
(Brazil) is "2017".

[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/regions-
zones/regions-...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/regions-
zones/regions-zones#announced)

If you contact Sales, they _may_ be able to provide additional detail under
NDA. [https://cloud.google.com/contact/](https://cloud.google.com/contact/)

Disclaimer: I work at GCP.

~~~
theDoug
Disclosure: I also work on GCP

Correct! If you've signed the GCP NDA there is a lot of additional clarity for
upcoming regions.

Please reach out to Sales and have them contact me if need be (contact info in
profile).

------
pbarnes_1
Can you guys please add this to the default VPC for people?

For whatever reason every other region is there already but not this.

I can't create GCE instances because it's missing the subnet and you can't add
a subnet to the default VPC.

    
    
      $ gcloud compute networks describe default
      autoCreateSubnetworks: true
      creationTimestamp: '2017-06-11T21:02:YY.XXX-07:00'
      description: Default network for the project
      id: 'XXX'
      kind: compute#network
      name: default
      selfLink: https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/global/networks/default
      subnetworks:
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/asia-east1/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/us-east4/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/europe-west2/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/us-east1/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/asia-southeast1/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/us-west1/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/asia-northeast1/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/us-central1/subnetworks/default
      - https://www.googleapis.com/compute/v1/projects/project/regions/europe-west1/subnetworks/default
      x_gcloud_mode: auto

~~~
jpatokal
GCP support here. We're aware of some users hitting this, it's an artifact of
how the new regions are published to existing projects. This should be
resolved for all users by the end of the day (Sydney time).

In the meantime, try these workarounds:

* Create a new project, it should work off the bat

* Create a manual network and explicitly add the subnetworks you want

------
mkj
Anyone able to say (or guess!) where the datacentres are?

~~~
mikecb
Circumstantial evidence points to a strong Equinix partnership.

~~~
mkj
Huh, so the "3 availability zones" are 3 datacentres on a 1km stretch of road?
[https://goo.gl/maps/CSpsvPWsxNE2](https://goo.gl/maps/CSpsvPWsxNE2)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Why would that be surprising?

~~~
niftich
AWS in contrast likes to spread things out more, like in Northern Virginia
where they have 5 different AZs that are supplied from different electrical
substations and confer some 'more than one block down the street' geographic
separation. While a bunch of them are in the usual Ashburn-Sterling-Dulles
triangle on north of Dulles Airport, there's also ones in Chantilly on the
south side of the airport, and past Manassas another 15 miles out.

When AWS rolled out in Ohio, they did the same thing [1], locating two of them
in the suburbs northwest of Columbus and one northeast, or in Sweden where
they're in Västerås and Eskilstuna on opposite sides of a large lake, and a
third in Katerineholm another 50 km out.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12730012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12730012)

~~~
technion
I don't know where AWS is in Sydney, but I'd be surprised if they had a lot of
options for doing better than this small stretch of Equinix area.

Aside from Equinix, the are the two Global Switch buildings literally next to
each other, and there's NextDC.

~~~
niftich
In Sydney, Digital Reality opened a site in 2012 out in the western suburb of
Erskine Park, almost 40 km from the CBD, but within 3 km of the Transgid
Sydney West 330/132kV Substation, one of the key pieces of power supply
infrastructure in the Sydney Metro. That facility has 4 separate bays where a
tenant can operate a full data center [1].

NextDC is in Macquarie Park, ~10 km from the CBD, and is adjacent to one from
Fujitsu and one from Macquarie Telecom.

Siting in these three areas, for example, would confer a decent amount of
geographic separation.

[1] [https://www.digitalrealty.com/data-
centers/sydney/#goto-1718](https://www.digitalrealty.com/data-
centers/sydney/#goto-1718)

------
CloudQA
Any ETA on the new India region? Eagerly waiting to provision clusters to keep
the latency low for our customers.

------
jnordwick
Too many googleblog posts recently. Seriously.

~~~
uji
Good or bad thing?

~~~
epinto
Good

